# نانو شيلد و خصم 50 % على حماية مقدمة السياره بافلام النانو سيراميك



## نانو شيلد (31 مايو 2014)

نانو شيلد و خصم 50 % على حماية مقدمة السياره بافلام النانو سيراميك 

يبدا العرض من السبت القادم 31 / 5 / 2014 الموافق 2 /8 / 1435 ه
لمده اسبوع فقط 

ينتهي في 5 / 6 / 2014 الموافق 7 / 8 /1435 ه







من مميزات حماية افلام نانو شيلد الفريده والقوية انها بتقنيه النانو الذكية :

توفر حماية قصوى لواجهة السيارة من العج و والغبار من العواصف الرملية في الطرق السريعة 
و حماية من مخلفات الطيور والحشرات و المحافظه على قيمة سيارتك عن رغبتك في البيع 

والأهم هو أن الفلم غير قابل للخدش والنزع او تغير اللون بسبب وجود مادة معالجه 
للاشعه فوق البنفسجية بتقنيه النانو الذكيه التي نتميز بها بمنتجاتنا من نانو شيلد 




حمايه كامله وهي الافضل والاقوى لحمايه الطلاء على الاطلاق 
مع ضمان بلا حدود وصيانه مجانيه كل 6 شهور علي الفلم 


































ان ارضيناكم فتحدثوا عنا و ان لاحظتم قصورا فتحدثوا الينا



http://www.nanoshield-usa.com

الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول


جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234 

خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل









الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 

جوال مدير المعرض / 

0546411164 


خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل





































​


----------

